# Datáfono



## Washimara

¿Sabeis cómo se dice datáfono?
Para quien no le suene el nombre tal cual, es el aparato que se usa en las tiendas y comercios para cobrar con la tarjeta de crédito.

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## sunce

*



Point of sale or point of service (POS or PoS) can mean a retail shop, a checkout counter in a shop, or the location where a transaction occurs. More specifically, point of sale often refers to the hardware and software used for checkouts -- the equivalent of an electronic cash register
		
Click to expand...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_of_sale
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/TPV*


----------



## Washimara

Muchas gracias. Había encontrado "_dataphone_" pero no me gustaba nada.


----------



## Sarasaki

Hi Washimara,

I agree with Sunce. They are called POS or POS terminal. If you search the net with the words "credit card swipe machine" you will find references to the usage POS. 

I am not sure if "dataphone" will work here. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## abeja1

Hello all,
I´d like to know what´s the translation for this spanish word: "datafono" could anybody help me to know what´s the translation into English?

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## criszez

a "datafono" in Spanish is also known as a TPV (Terminal Punto de Venta), and this in English is called POS (Point of Sale).  I've just looked it up in Wikipedia in Spanish, first for the entry "datafono", which mentioned TPV and then for the entry TPV, which said what it was called in English.  The answer is a bit late but I hope it helps you.


----------



## abeja1

It helped me a lot.
Thank you.


----------



## Bilis

I notice that the term *Datáfono *is not found in the dictionary. I understand that the correct translation for this is *Pin Pad*

eg. Las compañías firmaron el compromiso de unir las dos nuevas redes en una nueva sociedad anónima que administrará en un sólo sistema las redes de *datáfonos* de ambas empresas

Using *Pin-Pads* as electronic transaction accepting equipment in the Inter-Bank network began in 2007


----------



## Bilis

I believe that datáfonos are known as Pin Pads

eg. ATMS and _PIN pads_ at supermarkets - access various _banking networks_ to verify account info based account information


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Bilis!*

I found an old post with WRF search function; I do not know if it will be good for your need.

Please, look at here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=618852

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Bilis

Thanks. I did actually see that thread afterwards, but it seems to me that PIN pads is a better translation in my particular case


----------



## Bilis

and now that I've done more extensive research, I see that the PIN Pad is connected to the POS so that customers can input their PIN numbers, which is exactly what I understand a datáfono to be


----------



## juanh

Datáfono is a terminal usually conected to the POTS line that is used for payments with credit cards at shops, restaurants, etc...
In the beggining (80's) it was a commercial/marketing name used by Telefónica de España for these devices.
They played with the word "Teléfono" by changing the prefix "Tele" by "Data" with the aim to indicate that using the same voice line (POTS in those days) you could trasmit also data (e-transactions). Today, it is a generic name that refers to this credit card transaction terminals although they could be connected through xDSL, mobile 3G, WiFi, etc...


----------



## globorojo

*Hola, ¿Cómo se dice en inglés?*
*datáfono *

*m. Servicio **de transmisión de datos por vía telefónica previo abono de la línea.*
*resumiendo, el aparato donde se pasan las tarjetas de crédito*
*Gracias*


----------



## kangurina

Bueno...yo te puedo solo decir que aquí en Australia se llama EFTPOS, que significa  Electronic Funds Transfer at Point of Sale. Pero creo que mi respuesta vale solo aquí y en Nuevo Zelanda. No tengo ninguna idea de como se llama en otros países! Perdón! :S


----------



## sdgraham

In the U.S., they appear to be called "credit card processing *terminals*."

Saludos


----------



## runnernet

What about "chip and pin machine"?


----------



## dani_gxc

Datáfono = Se podría utilizar "payment terminal" incluso "easy check" pero en este caso "easy check" es algo así como la marca del datáfono.


----------

